# Identify this bug?



## cgoll (Apr 23, 2008)

I found these swarming on a small bush in my yard. They seemed concentrated in that area only. 

Any idea what they are?

Thanks!


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

not a great pic but they look like ants to me.


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

cgoll: As much as they do look like ants, I believe that they are a small, possibly parasitic wasp. Google parasitic wasps and see what you find. Could there be aphids, caterpillars, worms, (food source), etc on the bush where your found these guys?


----------



## cgoll (Apr 23, 2008)

Yes, the picture isn't so great. I had a hard time keeping it under 100 kb. Here's another try.

PA; I think you're right. They look kind of like this:
http://www.biobest.be/v1/en/producten/nuttig/aphidius_ervi.htm

I was afraid they were a winged termite and were doing damage to my house!


----------

